# Reversing gyno with arimidex?



## wyllis100 (Jan 9, 2008)

I have had some great advice of some very knowledgable people regarding reversing gyno that is occuring now using letro.

My question is, is it possible to reverse gyno (if lucky) with arimidex? If so what dosing schedule is needed?

Thanks


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Adex will prevent it from getting worst and in some cases will help to reduce it but I personally would go with Letro to reduce it and use Adex as a prevention.


----------



## Reflex25 (Apr 16, 2008)

what is letro?


----------



## wyllis100 (Jan 9, 2008)

Letro (Letrozole) or femara is an AI (aromatase inhibitor). It is used by women to fight breast cancer after tamoxifen therapy has failed.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

what type of gyno is it?


----------



## wyllis100 (Jan 9, 2008)

It was triggered by the adition of deca to my cycle which has led me to believe that it is progesterone related. However the prolactin problem has also occured.

I am now 2 weeks off the deca and a week off enanthate. I am taking 50mcg proviron/day & 50mg winstrol per day. I am also taking 1mg liquidex per day, but I think that its fake.

In the day it seems like everything has settled down but come around 6pm??? it kicks off again and I get sore.

I am sure I have read that prolactin levels increase during the evening, if this is true could this be the reason that this is happening?


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

wyllis100 said:


> It was triggered by the adition of deca to my cycle which has led me to believe that it is progesterone related. However the prolactin problem has also occured.
> 
> I am now 2 weeks off the deca and a week off enanthate. I am taking 50mcg proviron/day & 50mg winstrol per day. I am also taking 1mg liquidex per day, but I think that its fake.
> 
> ...


get some aifm use as directed and spray on gyno, some cargoline or high dose vit b6 can help with prolactin(500mg ed) and carry on the winny provion combo

this should cover all frounts


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i hate to tell you this...and i may be wrong for you...which i do hope

but no amount of letro or adex ever reversed my gyno when i used gear

it reduces in size when on AI's and when off gear its no more than the size of a very small marble

but when i used gear again...with the exception of primo/winny/masteron etc...the usual compounds like test/dbol/oxy and especially deca/tren flare it up again...and each time it gets just a bit bigger

this is one of the reasons i dont use gear anymore

this is all IMO, but my advise is to use some AI's to reduce the angrines of it, clear out of your cycle...and only use compounds which you find dont play it up...and at low doses

also stear away from hcg which can cause problems also


----------



## wyllis100 (Jan 9, 2008)

I have read some reviews on aifm's and they are not very good. IMO anything that goes via the skin cant be as effective as something taken orally.

The letro and Dostinex I know about and cant treat my symptoms, but Im having a hard time getting any at the min thats why Im looking for an answer regarding the arimidex.

If it cant reverse the gyno or stop my symptoms at the min then it looks like Im just going to have to ride it out until pct.


----------



## wyllis100 (Jan 9, 2008)

Im not really pinning my hopes on it reversing it but its worth a shot lol. Cheaper than surgery.

I know what caused the problems this time and it was my own fault as I did not run an anti e with my course and I started messing about with meds i.e. taking them out and adding them back in. I have used AS for a while now and I have had no complications before so I see no reason why in the future if I run an anti e with every course that I cant continue using AS.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I read a study many years ago (done in Germany if I remember right), in which Tamoxifen was used to reverse Post Pubescent gyno in a good % of the subjects.

I think the dose was 40mg per day for several months.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> i hate to tell you this...and i may be wrong for you...which i do hope
> 
> but no amount of letro or adex ever reversed my gyno when i used gear
> 
> ...


Same as

Only thing to help is the knife and smeone to get the gland out, not just the hard tissue


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

wyllis100 said:


> I have read some reviews on aifm's and they are not very good. IMO anything that goes via the skin cant be as effective as something taken orally.
> 
> The letro and Dostinex I know about and cant treat my symptoms, but Im having a hard time getting any at the min thats why Im looking for an answer regarding the arimidex.
> 
> If it cant reverse the gyno or stop my symptoms at the min then it looks like Im just going to have to ride it out until pct.


ive never heard a bad real life experiance from it .. ive used litres of it and knowany others that have, ive run 750mg test e with 50mg dbol with aifm, it was the first time id used it and was skepictal about how effective it really is , is used 8 squirts ed as I was bloated pretty bad9 they reccomend 6 max) and within a week - 10 day I had to lower my dose as my elbows were killing me I was that dry! zero bloat

were did you read the reviews on aifm, i once got banned from a board for saying how good a product it was and becuse this board advertised a rival product ... wich is crap..i was banned


----------



## bristol-trance (Mar 26, 2007)

can someone please explain more on how this AIFM works..

I currently rub letro onto my nipple to try and reduce puffiness but doesnt do anything to be fair!! Orally is surely the only way??


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Nytol said:


> I read a study many years ago (done in Germany if I remember right), in which Tamoxifen was used to reverse Post Pubescent gyno in a good % of the subjects.
> 
> I think the dose was 40mg per day for several months.


I have lots of studys on the etiology of gynocomastia, here's a very small extract.

The prophylactic use of tamoxifen.

Tamoxifen may also mitigate or resolve gynecomastia during its early or proliferative phase. In severe long-standing gynecomastia surgery is warranted since medical therapies are less likely to succeed. Aromatase inhibitors and 4-hydroxytamoxifen are investigational.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

bristol-trance said:


> can someone please explain more on how this AIFM works..
> 
> I currently rub letro onto my nipple to try and reduce puffiness but doesnt do anything to be fair!! Orally is surely the only way??


aifm is a transdermal mate its desgined to soak through the skin, not to be taken orally


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

bristol-trance said:


> can someone please explain more on how this AIFM works..
> 
> I currently rub letro onto my nipple to try and reduce puffiness but doesnt do anything to be fair!! Orally is surely the only way??


yiou rub letro onto you nipple??? :confused1:


----------



## Macro (Jun 9, 2008)

kevo said:


> yiou rub letro onto you nipple??? :confused1:


you could if it was in a transdermal solution.

arimidex is generally the poorest choice for gynecomastia treatment or prevention.

Generally reccomend aromasin or AIFM for prevention and treatment.

Short term letrozole use followed by aromasin or AIFM is also suitable in many cases. Some people with high levels of estrone sulfate synthesis may benefit more from letrozole and be able to use it longer (this generally relates only to endogenous synthesis, though there may be exogenous substrates or other sulfation subject metabolites where letro may have more benefit)

cases where progestins have been used and/or there is significant ductal development or nipple puffyness generally reccomend the addition of cabaser (cabergoline)


----------

